# Lubrication Oil Analysis



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Been doing a Blackstone Labs oil analysis on my rolling stock for a while now (engines, gearboxes and everything else that takes lubricant) and I've been able to extend my drain intervals a bit (using thieir recommendations).

Just because engine oil appears 'dirty' don't mean it's lost it's additive package. Conversely, just because gear oil appears clean don't mean it's any good.

Is oil analysis a tool you use or not?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I started to want to do that but have not found really yet where to send the samples here in Alberta


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I know industry has been using oil analysis as part of their Condition Based Maintenance / Preventative Maintenance programs for some time now.

Me? As a small timer, I don't use oil analysis and probably err on the side of caution when it comes to oil changes.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

With the addition of side-stream filters on stationary motors, and monthly oil samples, we have extended oil life to 2000 hr intervals. We have extended overhaul intervals to 60K hours. This is of course on 3512 Cats.

I still don't use them on my farm equipment. 100 hours is my program for oil changes.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

hog987 said:


> I started to want to do that but have not found really yet where to send the samples here in Alberta


If you go on Shell Oil's website, you'll find they offer spectroscopic analysis of various oils.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> With the addition of side-stream filters on stationary motors, and monthly oil samples, we have extended oil life to 2000 hr intervals. We have extended overhaul intervals to 60K hours. This is of course on 3512 Cats.
> 
> I still don't use them on my farm equipment. 100 hours is my program for oil changes.


That used to be my regimen as well. I'm out to 300 hours on a full change on the Kubby's running Shell Rotela T5 and the TBN (measure of additive package retention) is stil 9.2 (base is 1.0). Blackstone suggests I extend to 350 Hours. (on My M9), I haven't dropped the oil on the 105 yet.

At 21 bucks a gallon it's almost 90 bucks a change with filters. Hydraulic oil is almsot 500 bucks for each tractor, not including filters....

I started doing oil analysis after observing the shop where I work, doing a burn on every change and predicting (with great success I might add), pending internal and external issues and addressing them before they resulted in a breakdown.

25 bucks is pretty cheap 'peace of mind' considering the cost of a new tractor....

...and running out my change hours is saving me some jack too.

Filters must not hav a whole lot of impact in my case. I used the cheapest (oil)filters I can buy.......


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> That used to be my regimen as well. I'm out to 300 hours on a full change on the Kubby's running Shell Rotela T5 and the TBN (measure of additive package retention) is stil 9.2 (base is 1.0). Blackstone suggests I extend to 350 Hours. (on My M9), I haven't dropped the oil on the 105 yet.
> 
> At 21 bucks a gallon it's almost 90 bucks a change with filters. Hydraulic oil is almsot 500 bucks for each tractor, not including filters....
> 
> ...


Now you have gone and got me thinking...............


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure who they use at work but I was perusing the Internet and saw that Blackstone Labs wil send you a free analysis kit with instructions for obtaining a sample (not difficult) of the drain oil/lubricant so thats who I use.

I send one, they replace it with another. Each sample bottle comes with it's own special mailer and a sheet of what you want it analyised for. They send it no charge. You pay the postage back. I've found that the sample fits nicely in a Small Flat Rate USPS mailing box so thats what I use.

Turnaround is always less than a week.

I figure it's about the cost of a gallon of T5 and I'm getting a 2x the service life out of the oil not changing at 100... (and they want me to extend 50 more hours. I'm content with 300 actually.

They also give you a base line use, that is, what the average (in all conditions) life expectancy of the lubricant is.... In my case, the avrerage life of T5 in a V3300TIE (my M9's engine) is 270 hours which I'm above (the norm) but doing fine.

My thought is 'why push it'. 300 hours works for me and it's 2 times what I was changing at prior to analysing.

Don't really know if using a Kubota oil filter would make any diffrence (I use cheapest filter I can get....STP 2 bucks each at Autozone) because all my suspended metals are well within parameters......

FYI


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I've used Blackstone also .Just a couple times after buying the TS 130 this spring with 7700 hours on it . When I first got it then after 300 hours usage . It does give a piece of mind .


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

It seems to me that having regular oil analysis would bolster rade in value at trade in/outright sale time too..


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I would think so. At least selling one out right .


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've used OilScan sample kits from the Deere dealer on my Powerstroke. According to them I could extend my intervals but I think 5-6000 miles is plenty for oil in a 7.3 with its heui injection system.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

FYI, Shell offers pre-paid test kits in their 'Miles Matter' website. I use Blackstone because Fort Wayne, Indiana is close so it's quick turn around. If you use Shell oils, you can register and amass points on their website toward pre-paid stuff like test kits.....

I change the oil in my Heui engine (7.3 IDI) yearly. Most years it gets driven less than 3000 miles and never in the winter. The drain oil from my 7.3 gets reused in the lawnmowers and then goes to the oil burner at the shop....

Not sure but I don't believe there are a bunch of labs that do lubricant testing so maybe JD uses Blackstone Labs....

Caterpillar used the Heui injection system on some of their engines prior to pulling out of the on road market and that attributed to the lawsuit betwen Cat and IH. Cat pulled out of the market (and made for some very unhappy customers) because they could not meet the particulate emissions requirments in an on road powerplant but intrestingly must now meet them in offrroad engines....

Oh well.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

ARD Farm said:


> FYI, Shell offers pre-paid test kits in their 'Miles Matter' website. I use Blackstone because Fort Wayne, Indiana is close so it's quick turn around. If you use Shell oils, you can register and amass points on their website toward pre-paid stuff like test kits.....
> 
> I change the oil in my Heui engine (7.3 IDI) yearly. Most years it gets driven less than 3000 miles and never in the winter. The drain oil from my 7.3 gets reused in the lawnmowers and then goes to the oil burner at the shop....
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure OilScan is owned by Deere. At least when you google it you have to gain access through Deere.
Also if your 7.3 isn't a powerstroke and is IDI isn't it mechanically injected? (I'm asking because I thought IDI engines where mechanically injected.)


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

No, Hydraulic injection. It's a 97, 7.3, Full Banks kit with Pedestal delete and ATA and no emissions stuff. Never been touched except a new lift pump (my fault for using B20 diesel). Lost the stock air filter somwhere too.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD, 6.0 and 7.3 powerstroke is considered DI, only the 6.9/7.3 IDI were indirect Injected. The Idi was pre 94. And was a massive turd but reliable. Add a turbo and it was pretty sweet.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I have a 1997 F350 4 WD long bed 4 door with a 7.3 and a E4OD (built by Ford SVO Dearborn)( thanks Frank, my BIL).....Last of the long hoods....... Wimbelton White with grey interior. It's an XLT.

I could have sworn it's an IDI engine, but maybe it's not. I do know with all the Banks stuff and straight exhaust (sounds sweet even to this old man) it's putting 327 ponies to the ground in direct on the dyno at work, or at least was 10 years ago. All the emissions stuff is gone too.

I bought it new in 97 and built it then. It's 7 over stock with 33x10.50's and a 6" lift. The axles both have lockers, Detroit Tru-Trak out back, ARB in th front. Front shackles are flipped and the pivots ride in roller bearings. Everything is greaseable.....

It's an old man's (me) ride..... It only saw one winter, since 98 it has not ever been in snow. It's a garage queen all winter....

Everyone wants to buy it, it's not for sale. I tell 'em, "I'll leave it to you in my will"..,... I'm lying of course. I need a farm truck for hauling hay anyway. Might as well do it in style.

Besides, I can't afford a new one....... I'm retired.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a picture needs to be posted. I really like those older Fords. Good trucks. Plenty of reliable power out of the 7.3


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe I need to pick up one side with a Kubota to show how well it articulates..;.. Isn't that the rage with 4 wheelers today, suspension articulation?

It still rides like a lumber wagon even with air ride on the back.


----------



## bamfarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

Could someone elaborate on what kind of information can be obtained from oil analysis. I understand the life of the oil, but I'm more interested in internal (mechanical) issues. I run used equipment and would like to run oil analysis on equipment prior to purchasing.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

bamfarmer said:


> Could someone elaborate on what kind of information can be obtained from oil analysis. I understand the life of the oil, but I'm more interested in internal (mechanical) issues. I run used equipment and would like to run oil analysis on equipment prior to purchasing.


You use the analisys to pick up small coolant leaks, excessive bearing wear, dirt or other abnormal internal conditions. It's something that just one sample really won't tell you much but if you do it for a while and develop a base line for that particular piece of equipment you'll be able to quickly and accurately spot a problem before it turns into a major issue.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

+1

My Blackstone analysis tells me everything thats going on inside the block...everything from water to fuel dilution, over 29 different compounds. I like Blackstone because they baseline your oil analysis against similar ones and average the results and then compare your analysis to that and thats on all 29 paramters.

Interestingly, Rotella T5 seems to gain viscosity as it ages and collects contaminates in my diesel engines but goes the other way...drops viscosity in my gasoline engines. I run T5 in everything now except the pressure washer pump, that gets 30 wt, non-detergnt.

SUS Viscosity @210(f) mine is 68.3 should be 59-65

cSI Viscosity @100(c) mine is 12.51 should be 9.9-11.9

I also show an elevated level of molybdenum Mine is 62 should be 24 (but I attribute that to th fact I us a supplmental additive in the fuel, (Caterpillar ))Injector Additive) so some might b winding up in the lube oil.


----------



## bamfarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks - Sounds like this is what I've been looking for...


----------

